# Job Opening for a Qualified WC/WT...



## geezer (Feb 28, 2009)

I see there is job opening in this department for a _qualified WC/WT contrarian._ The last person to hold this position was apparently discourteous, irresponsible, and sometimes downright offensive. And, thanks to the mods, who do an excellent job of keeping this forum a pretty decent place, said individual got his sorry butt booted.

On the other hand, if we don't have at least one _stubbornly opinionated individual_ posting polite but provocative positions, this department will become boring beyond belief. So we need a new, better qualified WC/WT contrarian to keep things fresh and interesting. I originally started posting here with an eye on this job. And, I admit that my first comments were a bit troll-ish (without, I hope, crossing the line). Unfortunately, Ive lost my edge. In fact, Ive found that many of you have a great deal of experience, and Ive come to feel fortunate to have the opportunity to converse and share ideas with such a diverse group. I've even come to feel a sense of friendship with a lot of you guys. Sadly, as _Ace_ has pointed out on several occassions, such sappy, fuzzy feelings make it impossible for me to take on this job. Damn you all! Anyway, right now we need a real hard-boiled, grumpy-assed, stubborn-as-hell,_ WC curmudgeon._ Lately, Ive had my eye on posts by _Bill Mattocks._ Now theres a stubborn, opinionated guy. Hes also reasonably polite and directs himself to the issues rather than attacking individuals. But _hes not a Chunner_, so he cant help us. 

So, I thought maybe posting this vacancy would help. How about you? Are you obstinate without being offensive and outright obnoxious? Do you have questions and opinions that are guaranteed to provoke a response? If so, try a couple of posts and you just might get the job!


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 28, 2009)

Lmao!!!

:rofl:

I said on page 6 of that thread it was 4 pages too long. 
I think we can make Bill a Chunner.

2 threads are now already locked in the WC forum and it has only been 2 months into the new year......


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

Draft a victim!!!

It's true though. When everyone agrees, conversation is dull...


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2009)

Geezer, you have made some excellent points, and I tell ya, if you were so dead on the nail about being such a great guy I'd have to nominate ya! Yoshi seems to get a fair amount of responses and certainly has some interesting opinions and thought provoking threads, alas he isn't quite obnoxious enough himself.. the search continues!


----------



## profesormental (Mar 1, 2009)

Greetings.

I rather enjoy posts where discussion leads to meaningful learning and actual opportunities to apply those learnings in the training halls, which lead to improved skills.

I unfortunately have no time to be a mismatcher, since replying to most people and keeping the ball running no matter what is quite time consuming.

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## skinters (Mar 1, 2009)

geezer said:


> So, I thought maybe posting this vacancy would help. How about you? Are you obstinate without being offensive and outright obnoxious? Do you have questions and opinions that are guaranteed to provoke a response? If so, try a couple of posts and you just might get the job!



are the career prospects better than last time ? if not i humbly decline .:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2009)

Add to your Job Requirements :Must be able to avoid Hate Speech, and stay within site rules.
Your candidate will last much longer and not be exiled to a lonely place where all there is to do is stare at sand and contemplate their belly buttons.


----------



## Steve (Mar 1, 2009)

geezer said:


> I see there is job opening in this department for a _qualified WC/WT contrarian._ The last person to hold this position was apparently discourteous, irresponsible, and sometimes downright offensive. And, thanks to the mods, who do an excellent job of keeping this forum a pretty decent place, said individual got his sorry butt booted.
> 
> On the other hand, if we don't have at least one _stubbornly opinionated individual_ posting polite but provocative positions, this department will become boring beyond belief. So we need a new, better qualified WC/WT contrarian to keep things fresh and interesting. I originally started posting here with an eye on this job. And, I admit that my first comments were a bit &#8220;troll-ish&#8221; (without, I hope, crossing the line). Unfortunately, I&#8217;ve lost my edge. In fact, I&#8217;ve found that many of you have a great deal of experience, and I&#8217;ve come to feel fortunate to have the opportunity to converse and share ideas with such a diverse group. I've even come to feel a sense of friendship with a lot of you guys. Sadly, as _Ace_ has pointed out on several occassions, such sappy, fuzzy feelings make it impossible for me to take on this job. Damn you all! Anyway, right now we need a real hard-boiled, grumpy-assed, stubborn-as-hell,_ WC curmudgeon._ Lately, I&#8217;ve had my eye on posts by _Bill Mattocks._ Now there&#8217;s a stubborn, opinionated guy. He&#8217;s also reasonably polite and directs himself to the issues rather than attacking individuals. But _he&#8217;s not a Chunner_, so he can&#8217;t help us.
> 
> So, I thought maybe posting this vacancy would help. How about you? Are you obstinate without being offensive and outright obnoxious? Do you have questions and opinions that are guaranteed to provoke a response? If so, try a couple of posts and you just might get the job!


How do you know when someone has been booted?  Is there a list?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> How do you know when someone has been booted?  Is there a list?



There is a great disturbance in The Force.


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 1, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> How do you know when someone has been booted?  Is there a list?




I think the belt area says "Seeking Tranquility".  That means they are banned???

I think the differences in the various Wing Ving Chun Tsun's are too much for a successful and fruitful discussion...at least from what I seen on various WC/WT/VT forums I visited.  Too much politics and closed minds to thinking outside the box.  Too much "Sifu says..." and conflicting interpretations of principles.  Too much looking through the tunnel and "seeing" the light rather than "walking towards it".  Religion has it as do many other martial arts (Hapkido comes directly into mind on this subject).

...and the final lynchpin in my choice to pursue JKD now rather than Wing Chun.  I don't like being in a box.  Much more room to breathe outside.  This is not to say it doesn't exist in the JKD realm of things, but at least there is more freedom to expand grow there.  All IMVHO, and each of us have our own view of things.  This is not to say I am forever abandoning Wing Chun, there are many things I seek from it and part of my decision is from missing the ground game/grappling styles...rolling in particular.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Mar 1, 2009)

Good for you I say! I asked you on another thread, but you seemed to miss it; what kind of JKD school are you looking at(Jun Fan JKD/concept JKD)? Did you start training at that JKD school you mentioned in your thread? If so, how did it look like? If your willing, I would love to continiu this discussion via PM, if you prefer.


----------



## geezer (Mar 1, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> I think the belt area says "Seeking Tranquility".  That means they are banned???
> 
> I think the differences in the various Wing Ving Chun Tsun's are too much for a successful and fruitful discussion...at least from what I seen on various WC/WT/VT forums I visited.  Too much politics and closed minds to thinking outside the box.  *Too much "Sifu says..."* and conflicting interpretations of principles...



Sorry, Sifu says you're *Wrong!*

Oh... BTW do the JKD guys really get along better? I know _they should_, since they have a broader perspective, but how are they in reality?


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 1, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1132385 said:
			
		

> Good for you I say! I asked you on another thread, but you seemed to miss it; what kind of JKD school are you looking at(Jun Fan JKD/concept JKD)? Did you start training at that JKD school you mentioned in your thread? If so, how did it look like? If your willing, I would love to continiu this discussion via PM, if you prefer.




Sure, I'm open to PM's Eru.  Feel free anytime.  The JKD school I am going to start at is with the Insosanto guys.  I visited a class and it is not all too unlike Wing Chun, just with different mobility....more familiar movement to me.  They train the Jun Fan stuff too as well as many other things.  PM me so I don't hijack this thread.  Look fwd to hearing from you.


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 1, 2009)

geezer said:


> Sorry, Sifu says you're *Wrong!*
> 
> Oh... BTW do the JKD guys really get along better? I know _they should_, since they have a broader perspective, but how are they in reality?



Please see the second paragraph of my post:



> ...and the final lynchpin in my choice to pursue JKD now rather than Wing Chun. I don't like being in a box. Much more room to breathe outside. *This is not to say it doesn't exist in the JKD realm of things, but at least there is more freedom to expand grow there.* All IMVHO, and each of us have our own view of things. *This is not to say I am forever abandoning Wing Chun, there are many things I seek from it and part of my decision is from missing the ground game/grappling styles...rolling in particular.*



I love the school I was with....no bad talking anyone, Sifu is great and open to other ideas and arts, and the students leave egos at the door.  Scheduling conflicts are the main reason I left.  Reasons in my 1st post above are why I would rather go into JKD than to another WC school.  Chunner's can't agree on what Chun is, let alone how to spell it.  It would be different than the Chun I was doing.  It tends to confuse the new guys such as I.  

All's you have to do is goto any other forum on the web dedicated to Wing Ving Chun Tsun Tzun and see what I am talking about.  When I made the "Sifu Says..." statement, it was entirely based on what people post on the internet, not the opinions and words of my own sifu.  It's likened to a cult state of mentality.  Maybe I am wrong, but I am calling what I see.  Look at some of the closed threads here lately for more refference to that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> I think the belt area says "Seeking Tranquility".  That means they are banned???



Banned members say banned.

"Seeking Tranquility" is reserved for a select, very special group of banned members.


----------



## skinters (Mar 1, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> "Seeking Tranquility" is reserved for a select, very special group of banned members.



so suave :ultracool


----------



## bs10927 (Mar 2, 2009)

geezer said:


> I see there is job opening in this department for a _qualified WC/WT contrarian._ The last person to hold this position was apparently discourteous, irresponsible, and sometimes downright offensive. And, thanks to the mods, who do an excellent job of keeping this forum a pretty decent place, said individual got his sorry butt booted.
> 
> On the other hand, if we don't have at least one _stubbornly opinionated individual_ posting polite but provocative positions, this department will become boring beyond belief. So we need a new, better qualified WC/WT contrarian to keep things fresh and interesting. I originally started posting here with an eye on this job. And, I admit that my first comments were a bit troll-ish (without, I hope, crossing the line). Unfortunately, Ive lost my edge. In fact, Ive found that many of you have a great deal of experience, and Ive come to feel fortunate to have the opportunity to converse and share ideas with such a diverse group. I've even come to feel a sense of friendship with a lot of you guys. Sadly, as _Ace_ has pointed out on several occassions, such sappy, fuzzy feelings make it impossible for me to take on this job. Damn you all! Anyway, right now we need a real hard-boiled, grumpy-assed, stubborn-as-hell,_ WC curmudgeon._ Lately, Ive had my eye on posts by _Bill Mattocks._ Now theres a stubborn, opinionated guy. Hes also reasonably polite and directs himself to the issues rather than attacking individuals. But _hes not a Chunner_, so he cant help us.
> 
> So, I thought maybe posting this vacancy would help. How about you? Are you obstinate without being offensive and outright obnoxious? Do you have questions and opinions that are guaranteed to provoke a response? If so, try a couple of posts and you just might get the job!



i miss that crazy guy.  lol.  who else had a Kwan dao?


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 2, 2009)

bs10927 said:


> i miss that crazy guy. lol. who else had a Kwan dao?


 
And God knows what else in the boot of his car .


----------



## Si-Je (Mar 5, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> And God knows what else in the boot of his car .


 
That is a scary thought... lol! 
What kind of poster is the "seeking tranquility" reserved for?  A contributing member?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 5, 2009)

Si-Je said:


> That is a scary thought... lol!
> What kind of poster is the "seeking tranquility" reserved for?  A contributing member?


People that we feel have some growing up to do.

_When confusion ceases, tranquility comes; 
when tranquility comes, wisdom appears, 
and when wisdom appears, reality is seen.

Harmony must be restored for Chi to flow.
Harmony has been restored._

We have 418 banned trolls, spammers, bots, and other net-trash.
There are 18 Seeking Tranquility. A few, with very high post counts. A few with very high rank, or other levels of notoriety in the arts. 
They are often the ones who, we might someday allow back, if they ever find  enlightenment. Not all of them, but, some might be welcomed back.

A long time ago, I tried to look the other way, or make "nice" when people did the internet equivalent of crapping in the punch bowl, and prank calling me, and treating me, my site, my staff, and my guests like scum.  Now, we don't tolerate such for long, and aren't too worried about ejecting folks.  To be clear, if the late Bruce Lee signed up, and gay bashed, we'd have booted him too. If Dan Inosanto signs up and were to start cyber patting the women on their heads and ordering them into the kitchen, he'd be contemplating a sand garden on his own.   Note, I'm not suggesting either of these would do such things, just saying that there are certain things we don't stand for long here. There are other sites who welcome that stuff.  99% of them also happen to be a hell of a lot smaller than us.    There are reasons why MartialTalk is in the top 5 largest martial arts communities.


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 5, 2009)

bs10927 said:


> i miss that crazy guy.  lol.  who else had a Kwan dao?



Oh believe me, he's around on other Wing Chun forums, asking the same bizarre questions. "How do you defeat a wrestler?", remember that one? He's even getting the same answers from fellow Chunners "Train with wrestlers!"  Bless him....


----------



## Si-Je (Mar 5, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Oh believe me, he's around on other Wing Chun forums, asking the same bizarre questions. "How do you defeat a wrestler?", remember that one? He's even getting the same answers from fellow Chunners "Train with wrestlers!"  Bless him....


 
Why is that a bizarre question? I think that's a good question for those that practice a primarially striking style. Apparently he wants to see what more people think, and the posters there arent' getting as defensive and upsett about the question. Read that thread, not to shabby.
And not all the answers given him were to "train with wrestlers". 
It's a bummer he lost his mind and went all crazy on his last posts, but by and large, he brought up some very valid and good questions for the Wing Chun practitioner. 

Since folks are searching for someone to take up the job of bringing up good discussion topics, I would think his threads would be a good place to start for ideas on WC, Chi, training, and practicality. And for finding another person that is as knowledgable as he in Wing Chun I think will be a difficult search. 
Unfortunately the best martial artist's I've ever met have been either arrogant, crazy, or just plain mean. So, sometimes you don't get a very knowledgable person and a nice policically correct person in the same package.
I've had college professors that would make him seem tame. lol! 
I hope you guys can find who your looking for for that position, and I think it's pretty strange that folks are still talking about him if they despise him so much. I guess he did the job of "rilling" up everyone for discussion on the threads. He's covered just about everything I could think of to post and way more. Now it's all pretty much the same topics. Which are good, but just not as fun. But, I'm sure there's got to be someone on here that can piss everyone off enought to get the posting up and interesting again.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 5, 2009)

i liked yoshi other than the gay bashing & the tendency to beat dead horses.  hope he can come back someday.

jf


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 5, 2009)

Si-Je said:


> Why is that a bizarre question? I think that's a good question for those that practice a primarially striking style. Apparently he wants to see what more people think, and the posters there arent' getting as defensive and upsett about the question. Read that thread, not to shabby.
> And not all the answers given him were to "train with wrestlers".
> It's a bummer he lost his mind and went all crazy on his last posts, but by and large, he brought up some very valid and good questions for the Wing Chun practitioner.
> 
> ...



No Si Je, it wasn't that that particular question was odd, or, that he asked invalid questions, but what he DID do that didn't win him any favours was to ask a question and then virtually ignore people to such an extent people began to ask "What would YOU do Yoshi". He wound people up at times, and I could see why many people would see the nature of his posts as arrogant, that is the point, had he not have done, he wouldn't have been banned. But, to reiterate, I actually liked him and had him as a friend on here. Hey-ho.

I'm not sure why he was banned as I've been away a lot recently so missed it all. However, the point is also that the same behavioural traits that he displayed on here seem to be instantly be replicated on other forums. Which will be a shame for him if he gets himself banned again. Maybe he could come back here, I don't know. I've made my reply on this matter, I really, really don't want to get into a Yoshi got banned debate, and neither will anyone else. Oh, and I sure as hell didn't despise him, so I'd hope you're not referring to me there.


----------

